# Replacement for Bryant Type BRD BR 15-15 CU-AL SWD circuit breaker



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

I believe Cutler-Hammer BD 15-15 is a listed replacement.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Take the failed breaker down to an electrical supply house, not to a Home Depot or any other Big Box store. Find an Electrical Supplier in your area. If you are in a really remote location and the nearest supplier is more than an hour away then get a replacement breaker through a local Electrician.


----------



## LyonsElecSupply (Jun 16, 2010)

Bryant is now replaced with Cutler Hammer products. A cutler hammer/eaton reseller would be more than happy to take care of you.

And if memory serves me right you can get a BR1515 non CTL breaker. It will fit right in there. 

It would run you about 10-20 bucks.


----------



## blank457 (Sep 23, 2012)

I need to replace a breaker Bryant Type BRD BR 15-15 CU-AL and it doesn't have the SWD on it anywhere that I can see. Would the BR1515 non CTL breaker fit mine as well?


----------



## corvaxmuzzy (Aug 13, 2014)

This is an old post, but I feel that it could use more info for DIY understanding...


BD vs. BR is going to vary based on notched vs. unnotched bus stabs. The rejection tab is going to limit the application to notched bus stabs only.

Know thy bus stab.


----------

